# Anyone seen an 07 Orca that's not white?



## jasperj

Has anyone seen an 07 Orca in blue, orange, or bronze? After two months of comparison shopping and test riding, I've finally settled on the new Orca and am about to place an order, but I've only seen the white bike in the flesh. Anyone seen any of the other colors? Are they as light as the colors appear on Orbea's website, or closer to the standard blue and orange that Orbea uses? On my computer, the bronze looks almost pink.

Thanks!
Jasper


----------



## heat010

*Here's what I heard*

I spoke to the LBS that I'm dealing with and they got the skinny from Orbea. Since they hand paint each frame, they're producing the Orcas in batches. Right now the whites are being released. Since I'm looking at the Orange, the first batches that are being released in late February are spoken for so they said it's important to get in the queue as soon as possible so that you won't have to wait too long. I'm sure the orange is going to look great.


----------



## 321payne

their is a bronze at my local dealer


----------



## jasperj

Thanks, 321Payne--how does it look in person?


----------



## 321payne

IT looks good but ilike the white better but I am probably biased I have a white one


----------



## jasperj

I saw your bike in the forum--a very nice looking ride, I must say. I like the white too, but I'm a little hesitant: I was riding a white bike a few months ago (a Specialized) and a guy stopped me to ask if I was a cop. Probably not going to happen on the Orca...


----------



## spookyload

Here is one I found in purple...I think. Is purple really a color for 2007?


----------



## 321payne

IT is a Diva the womens version


----------



## MadMax24

I saw a bronze Orca at my LBS, It looks alot better in person then in the catalog.


----------



## janetaylor7

*I'm ordering the blue*

I have collected pics of the blue color.


----------



## janetaylor7

They were originally going to offer the orca and diva in different blues but they decided to go with the same exact paint. I really like it but I am female - although I wouldn't ever buy a pink bike. Is it too pretty for a guy's bike?

Word is they painted my bike last week - final inspection this week then they ship it from Spain to Arkansas and then it's turned around to my shop in San Francisco. The anticipation is killing me.


----------



## heat010

*You getting it through Pacific Bicycle??*

When you mentioned San Francisco, are you getting through Pacific Bicycle? They're a really nice shop. I got on an Orca for the first time there. An incredible ride. The blue is a nice hue, I would have been interested in that color, but since Orbea is spanish I had to lock in on the orange color.

Enjoy your ride.


----------



## janetaylor7

Yes, they're great. I had originally placed an order with the Marin Orbea dealer but they seemed very disinterested and lacking in knowledge about the bike and they wanted to charge me more than the list price on the website. I cancelled the order after they decided to change it without consulting me. Pacific is giving me a nice discount because I'm a SF Bicycling Coalition member. They have already spent tons of time with me and are very responsive. I can't recommend them enough.


----------



## heat010

*I can't agree with you more*

Througout my explorations, I've gone to probably like 8 LBS's around the Bay Area and Pacific had been the best by far. Other shops totally ignore you or if they sense you have a chunk of money they come by. Oh yeah and product knowledge has been extreme from, lots to alot of "duhs". That is just not a vote of confidence really. They know that you have lots of questions, and have to take time to come to important decisions and they have been very patient and not pushing, but just advising throughout the process. Lord knows I've been emailing them with questions.

Great choice and I know service support will be just as good down the line.:thumbsup:


----------



## janetaylor7

Yeah, I kept thinking "where's the professional pride?" Instead of picking up the catalog and looking it up, the other shop would argue with me about the bike's geometry, components, etc. I'm putting down some serious money for this bike - I came in with the "made to order" sheet all filled out - is there no possibility that I might actually be acquainted with the specs? The truth is I had already memorized them. This is a major transportation purchase for me. I'm going to kick the tires. 

I thought maybe it was just that they were accustomed to dealing with people from a higher tax bracket who throw a lot of money around buying high-end toys they never play with, but if you had the same experience it makes me wonder. 

I wonder if Orbea should be doing more outreach to their dealers. People seem to be very confused about how to get a proper fitting and the last thing you want when you're putting down serious money is uncertainty. 

But at Pacific Bikes they are all over this stuff. I feel completely comfortable with the frame size I ordered. And if they don't agree with your component choices they tell you and they tell you why. They will research something if they're not familiar with it. I really appreciate the advice they give me. I've been badgering them too. We probably traded 4-5 emails on handlebar tape alone! It's nice when your salesperson is as fanatical as you are  I've really been sweating the details. It's such a beautiful frame that I want everything to be perfect.


----------



## ckit67

*Blue Frame*

I've ordered one in blue. Originally I was told it would be early January and now I am being told the end of February. The colors do look a lot better in the brochure than online.


----------



## janetaylor7

This is the email I got from Orbea last week:

Thank you for purchasing your new bike at Pacific. These guys have been in contact with us quit often to insure you get your bike ASAP. Here’s what I know as the head of sales for Orbea USA. Right now Orbea Spain has both the Diva and Orca products currently in the paint booth applying both orange and blue. This is the first production cycle for these colors. Once they have a large enough run of frames completed then they will be sent to inspection. Once the frames pass inspection they will be allocated and reported to us through a shipping manifest which shows the sizes and colors that passed inspection. As soon as we receive the shipping manifest we will be able to report to our dealers who pre-booked the bikes an exact arrival to Orbea USA for build processing and turn around time to them. What does all this mean for you? I believe based on the number of ordered units in your size and color we will be in good shape to receive yours on the first batch. Due to the diligence of your dealer Pacific they are at the front of pre-orders. I hope to get some report this Friday as to whether or not the Divas will leave Spain this Friday. There is a 90% chance that they won’t make this Friday though. I would then hope they make the next shipment to us for Friday the 2nd. Our worst case is the next Friday the 9th. Given these scenarios the turn around to your dealer would range from February the ninth and as late as the 23rd. Please know that we are pushing hard to get these as soon as possible and you will be on the front of the line. I’m sorry that I’m not able to be more definitive about your arrival date but when you’re dealing with hand airbrushed bikes with expected perfection it’s hard to know exactly what we’re getting until inspection is completed. I promise you are going to love this bike. If you have any other questions or concerns about the arrival of your bike feel free to contact your dealer or us here at Orbea USA.


----------



## MrMel

:thumbsup: 

You made my day, Jane. I ordered mine in orange 2~3 weeks ago and my dealer told me that I will get it mid February. I guess he was right... I cannot believe that it's the first batch..wow...I cannot wait...

Thanks for posting this message from Orbea!



janetaylor7 said:


> This is the email I got from Orbea last week:
> 
> Thank you for purchasing your new bike at Pacific. These guys have been in contact with us quit often to insure you get your bike ASAP. Here’s what I know as the head of sales for Orbea USA. Right now Orbea Spain has both the Diva and Orca products currently in the paint booth applying both orange and blue. This is the first production cycle for these colors. Once they have a large enough run of frames completed then they will be sent to inspection. Once the frames pass inspection they will be allocated and reported to us through a shipping manifest which shows the sizes and colors that passed inspection. As soon as we receive the shipping manifest we will be able to report to our dealers who pre-booked the bikes an exact arrival to Orbea USA for build processing and turn around time to them. What does all this mean for you? I believe based on the number of ordered units in your size and color we will be in good shape to receive yours on the first batch. Due to the diligence of your dealer Pacific they are at the front of pre-orders. I hope to get some report this Friday as to whether or not the Divas will leave Spain this Friday. There is a 90% chance that they won’t make this Friday though. I would then hope they make the next shipment to us for Friday the 2nd. Our worst case is the next Friday the 9th. Given these scenarios the turn around to your dealer would range from February the ninth and as late as the 23rd. Please know that we are pushing hard to get these as soon as possible and you will be on the front of the line. I’m sorry that I’m not able to be more definitive about your arrival date but when you’re dealing with hand airbrushed bikes with expected perfection it’s hard to know exactly what we’re getting until inspection is completed. I promise you are going to love this bike. If you have any other questions or concerns about the arrival of your bike feel free to contact your dealer or us here at Orbea USA.


----------



## janetaylor7

*2-3 Weeks??*

I've been waiting since September. At least I can take solace in the fact that no one else will get one before me. Living in the Bay Area, I was hoping I could show it off over Tour of California weekend (some people call this President's Day weekend) but it doesn't sound like it's going to happen. Oh well.


----------



## G_Sup

Please, please, please post pics of the orange frames!!! Can't wait to see these.


----------



## janetaylor7

I like orange but black and orange makes me think of halloween.


----------



## janetaylor7

I love the Zeus cranks. They come standard on the diva in Europe. I bought a zeus stem for my new bike.


----------



## G_Sup

Thanks Jane, I've seen those pics. I meant up close pics.


----------



## Roadrider22

I have an orange 54 Orca frame on order from a dealer that is supposidly number 3 in line in the USA for shipment. I might have it as soon as mid-February. I will post actual pics once I receive it. I am very anxious to see how the new orange actually looks in person. As I acquire components can anyone verify that the seat post diameter is actually 31.6mm and is the front derailluer a braze on clamp or clamp style (and if clamp, what is the seat tube diameter)? Thanks.


----------



## janetaylor7

Has anyone heard an update on the blue and orange frames? I tried to ask my dealer but he seems kind of frustrated about the delay. Does anyone know if they've been shipped? 

Also, does anyone know why chorus is so expensive on an orbea bike? When I run my build on their website it comes out $400 more than force and $300 more than DA. Does that sound right? I'm thinking of upgrading from Ultegra if it turns out the bike is going to e delayed a couple more weeks. 

Thanks.


----------



## MrMel

I got an update... 2 weeks late... will not ship before early March... Issue with paint quality control...


----------



## janetaylor7

My bike is on U.S. soil!! 

From Orbea: 

"I'll contact Dave at Pacific today because the frame should be in today or tomorrow. It has shown up on the manifest so I feel real good about the arrival date. This means the bike would be
produced and shipped to Pacific in a couple days. Thanks for supporting Orbea USA."


----------



## not2blu

I ordered mine a week ago- white of course. My LBS said that white is easier to get and orange is hardest (being the Spanish color). Sure enough, mine was in stock and is now in a box on its way.

BTW- why is orange the color of Spain anyway?


----------



## Stratmosphere

Should have my white frame in a week or so. Nice!


----------



## velocipede

janetaylor7 said:


> I wonder if Orbea should be doing more outreach to their dealers.


I will say that although Orbea is very much willing to answer questions when i call, they are kinda lacking in dealer support. I am a very small dealer, maybe the number of units I stock has something to do with it?

I'm not saying they ignore us, but I don't get updates on whats coming available, not clinics, hell, the rep doesn't even push me to make any orders. I'm busy.... I need to be reminded and pushed. Fortunately, two of us ride Orbeas or have ridden Orbeas (only 4 on staff) and are very enthusiastic about this brand. Everything we know about the frames/ bikes, we've had to research... The again, I'm used to dealing with Trek who hand feeds you information.

Nice product Orbea, now step up the support! We can't have indifferent dealers spoiling the product.


----------



## Stratmosphere

From what I can tell in my successful search for a frame the dealers that move volume and stay current on their credit balance get product from Orbea. I don't believe there is enough product to go around (Orca) so if you don't meet those two criteria, you are at the back of the line. -Pete


----------



## Aussie Carl

*Euskadi Orange*

Not2Blu in response to your question:

BTW- why is orange the color of Spain anyway?

Orange isn't the colour of Spain, it is actually the regional colour of the Basques in the Pyrenees in the north of Spain. 

They are extremely independent, patriotic and totally crazy about their cycling (over 1,500 clubs apparently) - the Euskadi Euskaltel team in particular. 

Seeing the locals riding in the Pyrenees was totally inspiring and encouraged me to take up cycling - needless to say my first bike was an Euskadi Euskaltel replica Orbea!

Just out of interests sake - Euskadi is the name of the region in the Basque language (which is totally unrelated to any other language in Europe) and Euskaltel is the local telecommunications company.

Enjoy your Orbea - it has a very proud heritage


----------



## MrMel

*more...*



janetaylor7 said:


> I have collected pics of the blue color.



More nice pictures there:

http://myclimbs.blogg.org/themes-112334.html

Janetaylor07, please post some of your bike.


----------



## Stratmosphere

The blue is a lot nicer than I thought it would look "in person". Deeper color, not so light which is nice. -Pete


----------



## janetaylor7

Thanks Mr. Mel - those are nice pics. I wonder what kind of tires those are - they match perfectly. The only ones my LBS had were the Michelin Pro 11 which are too light. 

I'm really frustrated about my bike. They received the frame on the 1st of March and they have yet to finish the build on the damn thing! Twice this week I stripped my bike of the pedals, lights, etc. only to put them back on. Every freaking day they tell me "tomorrow". I'm beginning to think I made a mistake by paying it in full before I picked it up. I mean, what could be so important that they can't take care of someone who has laid down $4500 on a bike?

Anyways, I got an email last night saying it was 99% completed so I should definitely have pics for you this weekend. I went with the Vigor SLs because people on this forum love them so much. Should be cool looking with the blue.


----------



## Stratmosphere

If you had held back money, it would be done. Doesn't sound like a professional shop. Nothing like liars. If they say one thing and do another it's lying. Harsh, but true. It should be worth it when you get the bike.


----------



## ckit67

*Still waiting on blue*

I ordered a blue 54" in Septmeber. I was told January, then February, then March. I have been e-mailing the distributor and they say they still don't have any info on them yet. However, it looks like a few people are getting some in. I think I'm being jerked around. Seems like some favoritism may be coming into play. I'm not sure.


----------



## janetaylor7

There are no blue orcas yet? That's weird. I thought they were painting the orcas and divas at the same time. That pic MrMel posted was from France - Maybe they went to Europe instead of the US.


----------



## ckit67

*Blue Orca*

Have you seen your frame yet?


----------



## janetaylor7

Nope - got an email that it was 99.99% built on Tuesday evening and he said he'd call me the next day (yesterday). Hasn't called. :mad2: 

I hate confrontation and I know if I call him I'm going to go off on him. So I wait . . .


----------



## Stratmosphere

That .01% is a [email protected] Sounds so credible (sarcasm).


----------



## janetaylor7

He's been pretty straight with me in the past. If he ordered the wrong part or something I would think he'd tell me-he knows I'd understand. He said March has been more hectic than usual but if people are coming in for repairs or whatever they shouldn't be cutting in front of me. :incazzato: 

Who knows, maybe there was a family emergency or all his mechanics quit or something. I wish he'd keep me better informed but it's only a bike and I've waited this long already.


----------



## ckit67

*Blue frame*

I bet the frame hasn't arived and they are stalling hoping it will be in any time. I would try to pay a visit just to see if the frame is there. The distributor told me just a few days ago that the blue frames had just arrived but not in a 54" which is what I need.


----------



## janetaylor7

It's there and it's been built up. He just can't make the time to do the fitting. I asked him if I could pick it up without the fitting and he said "sure." 

What do you all think? I've been riding for years and I know what to adjust if I'm feeling pain here and there but I've never had a professional fitting. Do you think I can fit it myself and maybe go somewhere else later when I have money? When I got my last bike (used) I made a lot of adjustments to it but it wasn't anyway near this quality, and if I do something wrong I know I'm liable for it.


----------



## janetaylor7

How long did the rest of you wait for your build once the shop had received your frame?


----------



## drumdog

my shop had mine built in a week and a half after receiving the frame...


----------



## wilric44

I ordered my Orange Orca three weeks ago and it is suppose to be in at the end March. I ordered it with Campy Record and Rolf Elan Aero RS wheels. I know it will probably take longer but my wife is constantly trying to get me to change my mind. She keeps asking for a plasma TV. I hope to post pictures the first week in April. This is like waiting for Corvetter Z06.


----------



## ckit67

Mine have been built in a day or two.


----------



## janetaylor7

I called and made a fuss and now they're going to let me come in tomorrow (sunday) for the fitting. Hopefully it will be sunny and I can take some nice pictures.


----------



## dave99ag

Built my Orca up the afternoon it came in. Built up my wife's Diva frame the evening it came in. It doesn't hurt to have a good friend that works at the shop though. He called me the moment they arrived at the shop.


----------



## janetaylor7

My LBS says he thinks that Orbea is dissing Orbea-USA and sending the orange and blue Orcas to Europe. He says that Orbea-USA gets treated like any other retailer - not special treatment at all.


----------



## not2blu

I agree. I got my Orca 3 weeks ago- less than 2 weeks from when I ordered it. It took less than 1 day to assemble and then went in for a proper fitting. Mine is white and apparently an easy color to get right now.

Here it is:









Hope your Orca arrives soon- and don't forget your cleats for the fitting!


----------



## janetaylor7

*Finally!*

Oh God, I'm such a lousy photographer. I had a great fitting and road the bike 30 miles home. This baby can climb!! I was amazed at the ease and smoothness. I climbed over the GG Bridge and it was super windy and the bike was just rock solid steady. On the descents I just wanted to go faster and faster because I felt so confident and solid. LBS spent tons of time with me and it fits like a glove. Apparently they are low on staff and his wife is pregnant, etc. etc. I took lots of pictures but the sun is going down and I was unable to capture the vibrant brightness that I saw all the way home in the sunshine. Every time I looked down I was mesmerized. It's absolutely gorgeous. I got lots of compliments on it. I know it's the color you all are most interested in -it's not as light as most of these pictures. Like all Orbeas, it's different in different but in direct sunlight it's bright.


----------



## janetaylor7

If you want I'll try again in the morning if it isnt cloudy. 

Is there something I can do with the camera to get truer color? I just have it on "auto" because I have no idea what I'm doing.


----------



## janetaylor7

Okay, this one's a little better.


----------



## janetaylor7

That's closer to what I saw on the road except it was a little brighter and more metallic/sparkly.


----------



## drumdog

Wow! That's a beauty! Thanks for posting and glad you finally got it!


----------



## Aussie Carl

Beautiful bike Jane - the bidon cages are a perfect match for it as well - very stylish. After all that, I bet it was worth the wait wasn't it? :thumbsup:


----------



## MrMel

janetaylor7 said:


> My LBS says he thinks that Orbea is dissing Orbea-USA and sending the orange and blue Orcas to Europe. He says that Orbea-USA gets treated like any other retailer - not special treatment at all.


Not really true, I read some on some european forums that people overthere are also waiting 3 months or more to get their blue or orange Orcas. Only 2 weeks for the white ones.... same as here.


----------



## MrMel

WOW! Congratulations! Your bike looks great, thanks for posting some pictures and reporting about your fist ride.


----------



## ckit67

*Congrats*

Glad to see you finally got it. Can't wait to get mine.


----------



## MrMel

ckit67 said:


> Glad to see you finally got it. Can't wait to get mine.



Unfortunantly, It's not mine!: mad: just pictures I found on the web, I'm still waiting for my orange Orca.


----------



## Chuck415

MrMel said:


> Unfortunantly, It's not mine!: mad: just pictures I found on the web, I'm still waiting for my orange Orca.


How long have you been waiting for the Orange Orca? Do you have an ETA on it? I made the mistake of checking out the '07 Orca. I love the white but want to see the other colors. I told my LBS owner to order a 57" orange one so I can check it out. I told him I will buy a new Orca... the white one if I don't like the orange.

My red '04 Orca is still a great bike and I love it. I know I shouldn't and I don't need the new Orca but it has me memorized... :crazy:


----------



## MrMel

Chuck415 said:


> How long have you been waiting for the Orange Orca? Do you have an ETA on it? I made the mistake of checking out the '07 Orca. I love the white but want to see the other colors. I told my LBS owner to order a 57" orange one so I can check it out. I told him I will buy a new Orca... the white one if I don't like the orange.
> 
> My red '04 Orca is still a great bike and I love it. I know I shouldn't and I don't need the new Orca but it has me memorized... :crazy:



I'm been waiting for 3 months and I will not wait that much longer. Same thing here, I don't need this bike but I want it... :thumbsup:


----------



## ckit67

*Anyone have an Orca in a 54" blue yet?*

Anyone have an Orca in a 54" blue yet? I ws told the blue frames are coming in but no 54's yet.


----------



## ckit67

*White*

I finally gave in and went with white. I was told the blue would be at least another 4-6 weeks out if not longer.


----------

